# PHILIPPINES: Homemade DTG printers



## DarVega (Jan 17, 2017)

Has anyone tried/seen their device and print outputs?

https://www.olx.ph/item/l310-conversion-to-dtg-printer-ID77ry1.html?p=1&h=b8843644cc

https://www.olx.ph/item/dtg-t-shirt-printer-ID7rSzw.html?p=2&h=b8843644cc

They are backyard-made and cheap. I'm actually rooting for these guys but are their outputs up to standard? Need your experiences before considering getting one.


----------

